# Certified Medical Coder Positions - Buffalo, NY



## maher1 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Certified Medical Coders Wanted (Amherst, NY)*

Medical Billing & Coding Company seeking to fill several Medical Coding positions!

Purpose: Responsible for reviewing, analyzing and coding medical records with a high degree of accuracy (95%+) to ensure optimal reimbursement.

Major Responsibilities:

- Apply correct ICD-9, CPT-4, HCPCS codes and modifiers.
 - Utilize Audit Worksheet
 - Code to the highest specificity based on documentation


Coding Credential: CCS, CPC, RHIA, RHIT (PREFERRED) 

*WE OFFER COMPETITVE WAGE & BENEFT PACKAGE INCLUDING 401! *

Contact Megan Henderson for more info!
716.348.3926
meganh@pracfirst.com


----------

